# DirecTV DOD saved my marriage



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Ok, not really but thank heavens they have the opening ceremonies on DOD. 

My wife has been away for the past week to visit relatives. She is a big olympics fan. She told me to make absolutely sure that I recorded the opening ceremonies.

Well, due to my fat fingers, I accidently deleted them. Yikes! When I told her I swear I could feel her hand reach through the phone and grab my neck. 

I checked DOD this morning it looks like most of the stuff is there and in HD. There are also other events on DOD that she will also want to see. 

She arrives home today so I get to break the good news to her. Wish me luck. 

Thanks DirecTV and NBC!


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Ok, not really but thank heavens they have the opening ceremonies on DOD.
> 
> My wife has been away for the past week to visit relatives. She is a big olympics fan. She told me to make absolutely sure that I recorded the opening ceremonies.
> 
> ...


Just pray that AT&T dont cut a cable and you lose your DSL.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice thread title Chris... :lol:


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> She arrives home today so I get to break the good news to her. Wish me luck.
> 
> Thanks DirecTV and NBC!


You may want to break the news as quickly as you can. What if she doesn't come home?


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

yeah good luck with that Chris, I had to use Itunes to save my butt a few times, because of bad recordings, in my case it was with my wife and Prison Break


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Hopefully she'll be home today, and they're still available. Disconnect all your network gear and DirecTV equipment at the first sound of lightning. :eek2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Good for you Chris...now did you tell her about recording it all over the wedding video?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

again yet another reason deleted shows should stay on hard drive for a day (or whatever u set) as a default option....this way u could always retrieve it back in situations like this.

ps. probably makes too much sense to do though.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I just checked out directv.com to see about recording that remotely (I watched it last weekend, but my wife never did). The only thing I could find listed was "Opening Ceremony", but it's only 5 minutes long.

What was yours called Chris?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I just checked out directv.com to see about recording that remotely (I watched it last weekend, but my wife never did). The only thing I could find listed was "Opening Ceremony", but it's only 5 minutes long.
> 
> What was yours called Chris?


There's the Cauldron Lightening Ceremony and the Opening Ceremony...2 different recordings...


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I just checked out directv.com to see about recording that remotely (I watched it last weekend, but my wife never did). The only thing I could find listed was "Opening Ceremony", but it's only 5 minutes long.
> 
> What was yours called Chris?


Unfortunately, the Opening Ceremonies Sights & Sounds, Parade of Nations, and Opening Speeches were all set to expire on 8/13, and the Cauldron Lighting set to expire on 8/16 (they also disappeared from the DOD list on those dates). Fortunately we noticed this and copied them to DVD before they expired. Kind of a bummer that they would set the expire date to be so early.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

Boston Fan said:


> Unfortunately, the Opening Ceremonies Sights & Sounds, Parade of Nations, and Opening Speeches were all set to expire on 8/13, and the Cauldron Lighting set to expire on 8/16 (they also disappeared from the DOD list on those dates). Fortunately we noticed this and copied them to DVD before they expired. Kind of a bummer that they would set the expire date to be so early.


Why did they set them to expire so early? They have video from Athens Olympics 4 years old that is still there.

I missed most of the opening ceremonies and was looking for them on VOD today and only found the 5 minute one and it wasn't even in HD.

Oh well, guess I am out of luck.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

jacksonm30354 said:


> Why did they set them to expire so early? They have video from Athens Olympics 4 years old that is still there.
> 
> I missed most of the opening ceremonies and was looking for them on VOD today and only found the 5 minute one and it wasn't even in HD.
> 
> Oh well, guess I am out of luck.


I agree - seems kinda short-sighted.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

jacksonm30354 said:


> Why did they set them to expire so early? They have video from Athens Olympics 4 years old that is still there.
> 
> I missed most of the opening ceremonies and was looking for them on VOD today and only found the 5 minute one and it wasn't even in HD.
> 
> Oh well, guess I am out of luck.


It might have something to do with NBC selling DVD's of the Opening Ceremonies. Now that they are offering a DVD of Michael Phelps, I suspect any VOD of his swimming events won't be available very long either.

If it helps, I still have the opening ceremonies on my DVR, I could always put it off on DVD for ya and drop it in the mail. It won't be HD but you may not have to sleep on the couch very long.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

But where are the






disc(s) for that matter...?

I want *HD*...


----------

